# Lowest fee for a location corporate portrait?



## mactrash (Oct 14, 2011)

Please correct me if it's not the right place for post this.

Things seem going slow... and client do all say offer limited budget.

How low do you quote for jobs as below?

Target is one person
The shot is take place in client's office.


Use their pure color wall as backdrop.


Lighting will be a battery power pack with 2 outlet 2:1 2x70 - 80cm softbox one for front and one for kick / hair (2xlight weight light stand).


Photography with DSLR... carefully meter with light meter and color correct with color passport.


Travel... go and return need 3 hrs (US$79 Travel / ticket).


Raw conversion  then basic retouch 1hr.


Deliver 4x6 inches 300 DPI jpg by email.


Usage: Corporate Website, Internal DTP for 1 year.


How low will it be? Yes I do understand every one have different COB.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 15, 2011)

In short, you have to decide if you are good enough to earn money on the shoot - or just trying to cover as much of your expenses as possible! Or if the job could give you exposure to get more jobs in the future, and if that would make you even pay for some of the expenses your self. It is very individual how much you should charge, and your skills and how many are asking for you to come and shoot for them are factors that are important.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 15, 2011)

$850


----------



## CCericola (Oct 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> $850



Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 15, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > $850
> ...



Yeah, well, this isn't a $2000 shoot by any stretch.


----------



## mactrash (Oct 15, 2011)

889Media said:


> In short, you have to decide if you are good enough to earn money on the shoot - or just trying to cover as much of your expenses as possible! Or if the job could give you exposure to get more jobs in the future, and if that would make you even pay for some of the expenses your self. It is very individual how much you should charge, and your skills and how many are asking for you to come and shoot for them are factors that are important.



Thanks for the video... I do watch before and I do understand that.


----------



## mactrash (Oct 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> $850


 Yes I agree to quote similar your number... but client just want paid 1/3 or lower... 

ok client cannot paid your rate and they are not your client...

But how about the bookings you suppose to be book in a month (4 years ago) now become the bookings of whole year


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

Read this:

Professional Photographers | Reasons Why Photographers Cannot Work for Free

and watch the video here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/256614-f-ck-you-pay-me.html


----------



## 889Media (Oct 15, 2011)

WHAT? I did not understand any of that! ...I think!

Edit: to OP's last post


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

Obviously, english is not the OP's first language. 

No location is shown in the profile either.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2011)

This is why I like a straight 'per-hour' plus expenses rate.  Makes the math much easier.


----------



## mactrash (Oct 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Read this:
> 
> Professional Photographers | Reasons Why Photographers Cannot Work for Free
> 
> ...



Thanks for your video link... 

It's all about Moral


----------

